# Big Thanks to Marty and Carrie



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Would like to thank Marty and Carrie for 10 great years of railroading. Well 9 for me was sick one year. Every year was nice but one, had a little rain but that didn't stop anyone
from having fun. *Again THANKS Marty and Carrie!*
Thanks to Stan for all the work he did with putting it on.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I will tell you, if it had not been for you and a number of clubers helping to de-weed the RR/ It may not have happened. 
I do have to say. the track had NO, as in O maintance for a year. And no problems that I know of during run time. 
I have two switch throws to fix this time, but thats miner. I'm very happy with the roadbed and track.


----------

